# Iran begins trials of domestically made COVID-19 vaccine in Tehran



## Aspen

Iran has begun human trials for a domestically produced coronavirus vaccine. The country continues to struggle with containing the virus, but relief by way of vaccinations could come soon.

Two people received the vaccine and are staying at a hotel in the capital Tehran, the state-run Tasnim News Agency reported on Tuesday. Dozens more are scheduled to receive the vaccine as part of the trial, according to the outlet.

Iran was one of the first countries to experience a large outbreak of COVID-19 and the virus has continued to spread in the country since the start of the year. The Health Ministry reported 6,108 new cases in the last 24 hours on Tuesday, bringing the total number of infections in the country to 1,212,000. There have also been nearly 55,000 deaths in Iran's population of more than 80 million.

Obtaining a vaccine is a pressing issue in Iran. This month, Iranians initiated a campaign to pressure the government to buy vaccines. The government will reportedly import 150,000 doses of the Pfizer vaccine. Iranian officials regularly say that US sanctions on the country hinder their ability to obtain vaccines, though the United States disputes the claim.

The vaccine was developed by scientists at the Headquarters for Executing the Order of Imam Khomeini. The agency can produce 1.5 million doses in the next 40 days if the trials prove successful, Tasnim reported.









Iran begins trials for domestically produced vaccine


Iran is also reportedly importing the Pfizer vaccine amid pressure from citizens as the virus continues to spread.




www.al-monitor.com

Reactions: Like Like:
17 | Love Love:
3 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

BATMAN said:


> Mullas should gift one pack as tabark to each pilgrim from Pakistan.



Are you one of those individuals that write random texts & post them to rank up? 

I understand that you are from Pakistan writing in a Pakistani Defence Forum, but please do not derail a thread with meaningless posts; such as yours. 

Furthermore, you do not insult the people you are making a request/demand. It only proves that you're an overly entitled person. 

Lastly, please do not disgrace Pakistan nor Batman like that. I have high regards for them both. 

Thank you...

Reactions: Like Like:
14 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## padamchen

Brilliant achievement.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
1


----------



## RΛIDEN

padamchen said:


> Brilliant achievement.
> 
> Cheers, Doc



Now that I think about how far Iran has come over the last few decades by reading various forums over a short period of time, the WOW factor and goosebumps every now and then still remains. 

I would've chosen Iran as my higher education destination instead of Australia had I learnt more about Iran a few years before my educational journey. The quality of studies in various fields speaks volumes. Heck, I even get to witness the output of systems from concept to the production stage. A true hands-on-experience! 

Cheers indeed to a brilliant achievement, guys. Seeing Iran prosper is a true internal satisfaction that cannot be compared, period.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## padamchen

RΛIDEN said:


> Now that I think about how far Iran has come over the last few decades by reading various forums over a short period of time, the WOW factor and goosebumps every now and then still remains.
> 
> I would've chosen Iran as my higher education destination instead of Australia had I learnt more about Iran a few years before my educational journey. The quality of studies in various fields speaks volumes. Heck, I even get to witness the output of systems from concept to the production stage. A true hands-on-experience!
> 
> Cheers indeed to a brilliant achievement, guys. Seeing Iran prosper is a true internal satisfaction that cannot be compared, period.



Blood always finds its own level.

Given time.

Cheers, Doc

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Raghfarm007

*Elderly man dies in Israel after receiving Pfizer COVID vaccine









Elderly man dies in Israel after receiving Pfizer COVID vaccine


An elderly Israeli man died on December 28 of a heart attack after receiving the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine, the Israeli Health Ministry reported.




www.google.com




*That´s the second Shitraeili thats neutralised after the pfizer vaccine:





__





i24NEWS







www.i24news.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## Raghfarm007

Swiss canton says person died after COVID-19 shot, unclear if there is a link | Reuters





__





Avertissement de redirection






www.google.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

Aspen said:


> Iran has begun human trials for a domestically produced coronavirus vaccine. The country continues to struggle with containing the virus, but relief by way of vaccinations could come soon.
> 
> Two people received the vaccine and are staying at a hotel in the capital Tehran, the state-run Tasnim News Agency reported on Tuesday. Dozens more are scheduled to receive the vaccine as part of the trial, according to the outlet.
> 
> Iran was one of the first countries to experience a large outbreak of COVID-19 and the virus has continued to spread in the country since the start of the year. The Health Ministry reported 6,108 new cases in the last 24 hours on Tuesday, bringing the total number of infections in the country to 1,212,000. There have also been nearly 55,000 deaths in Iran's population of more than 80 million.
> 
> Obtaining a vaccine is a pressing issue in Iran. This month, Iranians initiated a campaign to pressure the government to buy vaccines. The government will reportedly import 150,000 doses of the Pfizer vaccine. Iranian officials regularly say that US sanctions on the country hinder their ability to obtain vaccines, though the United States disputes the claim.
> 
> The vaccine was developed by scientists at the Headquarters for Executing the Order of Imam Khomeini. The agency can produce 1.5 million doses in the next 40 days if the trials prove successful, Tasnim reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran begins trials for domestically produced vaccine
> 
> 
> Iran is also reportedly importing the Pfizer vaccine amid pressure from citizens as the virus continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com


Are people smiling after vaccine shot?


----------



## RΛIDEN

fitpOsitive said:


> Are people smiling after vaccine shot?



Human trials have just begun. The results down the line and it's effectiveness will determine the expressions around the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shapur Zol Aktaf

Raghfarm007 said:


> *Elderly man dies in Israel after receiving Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elderly man dies in Israel after receiving Pfizer COVID vaccine
> 
> 
> An elderly Israeli man died on December 28 of a heart attack after receiving the Pfizer coronavirus vaccine, the Israeli Health Ministry reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *That´s the second Shitraeili thats neutralised after the pfizer vaccine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i24NEWS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.i24news.tv


Less retirement shekels to pay for the old man. Zionist doctors will celebrate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BATMAN

Aramagedon said:


> Shutup madrassa pig.



@WebMaster is he calling for moderators?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HAIDER

RΛIDEN said:


> Are you one of those individuals that write random texts & post them to rank up?
> 
> I understand that you are from Pakistan writing in a Pakistani Defence Forum, but please do not derail a thread with meaningless posts; such as yours.
> 
> Furthermore, you do not insult the people you are making a request/demand. It only proves that you're an overly entitled person.
> 
> Lastly, please do not disgrace Pakistan nor Batman like that. I have high regards for them both.
> 
> Thank you...


lolzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz .... o welll..


----------



## Cherub786

> The vaccine was developed by scientists at the Headquarters for Executing the Order of Imam Khomeini. The agency can produce 1.5 million doses in the next 40 days if the trials prove successful, Tasnim reported.



I would never trust such a vaccine. If Iranians want to jeopardize their lives so be it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Aramagedon said:


> Shutup madrassa pig.



You can $hit on Pakistan and no one will complain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dariush the Great

BATMAN said:


> You can $hit on Pakistan and no one will complain.


He didn't say anything about Pakistan. Do not lie. He just said you are a sectarian scum.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Dariush the Great said:


> He didn't say anything about Pakistan. Do not lie. He just said you are a sectarian scum.



You have english comprehension problem ... let me explain you with detail, what i meant....

You have long list of crimes against Pakistan... no pdf member have balls big enough to post any such crime or even complain about it.

I refer to the factually real examples... Iran host RAW operations in Iran... Pakistanis on this forum only give justifications!

You have a history of abusing Pakistan without attracting any complains from the so called Pakistanis... who will stop you now if you do!

Pakistan send millions of sectarians to Iran for your service... only person who complain is me. If this is sectarian than RIP logic.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## WudangMaster

If garbage trolls are derailing the thread just report them and place them in ignore. There is one now who I know to be a constant troublemaker over the years here. The ignore feature makes this forum one of the best that's ever been.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hack-Hook

Cherub786 said:


> I would never trust such a vaccine. If Iranians want to jeopardize their lives so be it


can you elaborate why ?


----------



## TheImmortal

Hack-Hook said:


> can you elaborate why ?



Who can forget France giving Iran blood that was infected with HIV virus after the revolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Taimur Khurram

Tbh, I'd take an Iranian vaccine over an American, Russian or Chinese one. But only after others have done so first (need to see some real-world results).

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IranDefence

Cherub786 said:


> I would never trust such a vaccine. If Iranians want to jeopardize their lives so be it



Iran is the first Vaccine producer of Asia and it's more than 100 years that our scientists produce vaccine 

You better have Pfizer !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Cherub786

IranDefence said:


> Iran is the first Vaccine producer of Asia and it's more than 100 years that our scientists produce vaccine
> 
> You better have Pfizer !!!



I don't plan on getting any vaccine, but definitely not one produced in a third world country like Iran.


----------



## IranDefence

BATMAN said:


> You have english comprehension problem ... let me explain you with detail, what i meant....
> 
> You have long list of crimes against Pakistan... no pdf member have balls big enough to post any such crime or even complain about it.
> 
> I refer to the factually real examples... Iran host RAW operations in Iran... Pakistanis on this forum only give justifications!
> 
> You have a history of abusing Pakistan without attracting any complains from the so called Pakistanis... who will stop you now if you do!
> 
> Pakistan send millions of sectarians to Iran for your service... only person who complain is me. If this is sectarian than RIP logic.



Pakistan helps Saudi just like how Israel does , probably soon your Saudi will force you to do normalization with Israel to stop occupier Indians !! And save Muslims of Kashmir !!!

India stopped importing oil from Iran , we have no relation with them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammed45

IranDefence said:


> Pakistan helps Saudi just like how Israel does , probably soon your Saudi will force you to do normalization with Israel to stop occupier Indians !! And save Muslims of Kashmir !!!
> 
> India stopped importing oil from Iran , we have no relation with them


When Sauds flooded Kashmir with their takfiri minions, they were in military alliance with Indians. Indians abused it to introduce Kashmir freedom fighters as the AlQaeda affiliated terrorists. 
Pakistan was getting abused by the Sauds left and right. Kashmiri blood is on Saudi hands also. Sauds gave the needed excuse to massacre Kashmiris. 
Here








India and Saudi Arabia Sign Defense Cooperation Pact


The agreement will lead to expanded defense cooperation between New Delhi and Riyadh.



thediplomat.com




Indian-saudi cooperation reached new level before massacring Kadhmiris. 

It was Off topic but necessary to Show the real face of that Wahabi scum BATMAN who hides behind picture of founder of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## raptor22

The human trial has just started give it a time .. let see the results but I am sure it will work.



Cherub786 said:


> I don't plan on getting any vaccine, but definitely not one produced in a third world country like Iran.


You mean those countries that told their people to inject disinfectant??

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## aryobarzan

Cherub786 said:


> I don't plan on getting any vaccine, but definitely not one produced in a third world country like Iran.


I am sure Iran will gladly not offer an indo man with false Canadian flag a vaccine...Seems like your PDF bann is expired and you are back in the Iranian section.. Just remember keep a mirror handy..look at yourself from time to time in the mirror just to remind you of your origins..using the whiteman's flag will not make you white my dear (sorry i had to give you the bad news!).

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Cherub786

aryobarzan said:


> I am sure Iran will gladly not offer an indo man with false Canadian flag a vaccine...Seems like your PDF bann is expired and you are back in the Iranian section.. Just remember keep a mirror handy..look at yourself from time to time in the mirror just to remind you of your origins..using the whiteman's flag will not make you white my dear (sorry i had to give you the bad news!).



Yes sir I am a brown Indian man, but I love the White man. White people are the most beautiful people on this planet, and I don't just mean physically. I feel privileged to live among them

Reactions: Haha Haha:
5


----------



## truthfollower

Cherub786 said:


> Yes sir I am a brown Indian man, but I love the White man. White people are the most beautiful people on this planet, and I don't just mean physically. I feel privileged to live among them


then why your khalifs and your leaders (so called men of god) worked for the independance from the great british empire? Maybe they made a mistake?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cherub786

truthfollower said:


> then why your khalifs and your leaders worked for the independance from the great british empire? Maybe they made a mistake?



Don't know what you're talking about, but yes, whoever worked for independence from the great British empire made a huge mistake

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## truthfollower

Cherub786 said:


> Don't know what you're talking about, but yes, whoever worked for independence from the great British empire made a huge mistake


yes that's the problem with religious people guided by so called gods all knowing and all powerful, always making mistakes.
At least during the great British empire muslims and hindus were tolerant and believe in the idea of coexistence. Now look both at India and Pakistan ready to nuke and behead each other

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Raghfarm007

Hundreds of Israelis get infected with Covid-19 after receiving Pfizer/BioNTech vaccine – reports


With the vaccine not providing immediate immunity to the coronavirus, over two hundred Israeli citizens have been diagnosed with the disease days after getting the Pfizer/BioNTech jabs, local media reported.




www.rt.com




Could the Indian and Pakistanis with inferiority complex please get lost and stop desroying threads....

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Love Love:
2 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## mohsen

An update on Iran's domestic covid-19 vaccines:

So far 14 people have received the vaccine without showing any side effects. soon fourth group consisting of 7 more people will be injected, also the dosage will increase from 3 to 5 micro gram.

Second Iranian vaccine which is being developed by Razi institute has received it's moral code and will start its human trial phase in coming weeks.

A third vaccine (dubbed Soberana 02) which is being jointly developed between Iranian Pastor institute and Cuba started second human trial phase in Cuba (_19_ de _Abril_ _Polyclinic_ in Havana) yesterday, about 900 people will be injected in this phase and in about one month, the third phase will start in both Iran and Cuba.


As for mass production infrastructure, a factory with 2000 squre meters clean room and 14 million dozes/month capacity is being built and scheduled to be ready in in 3 months.

The factory 10 days ago:






The factory yesterday:






Links:
صدور مجوز تزریق واکسن ایرانی کرونا به گروه چهارم، با دوز جدید | خبرگزاری فارس

آخرین وضعیت تولید 3 واکسن‌ ایرانی کرونا اعلام شد/ سومین واکسن ایران در آستانه تست انسانی | خبرگزاری فارس

آغاز واکسیناسیون عمومی کرونا ازخردادماه 1400/واکسن مشترک ایران و کوبا اسفندماه وارد فاز آزمایش انسانی می‌شود | خبرگزاری فارس

افتتاح خط تولید یک داروی ضدکرونایی توسط ستاد اجرایی فرمان امام/ تا 3 ماه آینده 14 میلیون دوز واکسن کرونا تولید می‌کنیم | خبرگزاری فارس

آغاز آزمایش بالینی فاز ۲ واکسن کرونای مشترک ایران و کوبا | خبرگزاری فارس

ثبت رکورد بی‌سابقه برای ساخت کارخانه تولید واکسن کرونا در ایران - مشرق نیوز

Reactions: Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

It is obvious that the following should not be posted here but in the COVID-19 Subforum.

Since the said subforum is totally deserted by Iranian readers, that only post all COVID related news and update under the Chill Thread, or in the Regular Thread Section, I will post the reply here.

This is not meant to chill the auto-satisfecit effort of the professional paid posters, but to warn all Pakistanis readers of the danger in continuing down this path!



Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *The Bad News*
> 
> Indeed, Galactic Penguin has warned for months that COVID-19 was:
> 
> • Preannounced through videomancy and video-ludomancy hints for no less than 2 decades, right after the 9/11 chapter, in thousands of dedicated Hollywood movies and video games, all depicting an undated future world pandemic "zombie apocalypse"
> 
> • Therefore planned and engineered in the most advanced military laboratories of the Dystopian Empire
> 
> • Not going to disapear overnight but, replacing all previous false flags (Korean War, Vietnam War, Cold War, 9/11), would last as long as the previous chapters, that is about 25 years!
> 
> • A new era where COVID along SARS, H1N1, MERS, ZIKA and all other subtropical diseases and virus strains would spread worldwide toward higher latitudes, due to the all CFA subtropical-climate earth created by the man-made climatic warming!
> 
> _
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351726549020643330
> STUNNING—South African’s CDC has made a sobering declaration:
> 
> “We now know that mutations (K417N & E484K) have allowed SARSCoV2 to become resistant to antibody neutralization.”
> 
> “Blood samples from *1/2 tested showed all neutralizing activity* was lost.”
> 
> 
> https://nicd.ac.za/can-i-be-re-infected-with-the-new-variant-if-ive-had-covid-19/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/m02Eq/b7ad36df279a22aff255859e2eed98cc7b7beed2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/m02Eq/abe2f16c7f2411d1e542e2f904e79466546bbb52/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210120172938/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsInZ9BXMAI2q_O?format=jpg&name=large ; https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsInZ9BXMAI2q_O?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 1. “This suggests that they may no longer be protected from re-infection.”
> They point out that of people who had recovered from COVID19 from the 1st wave, “90% showed reduced immunity” to the new variant #B1351 (aka 501Y.V2)
> 
> 4:01 AM · Jan 20, 2021·Twitter
> This is the cost of COVIDIOT herd immunity “strategies” that gave the deadly coronavirus ample opportunity to mutate and evade immunity and VACCINES.
> 🤬
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20210120171005/https://twitter.com/DrDenaGrayson/status/1351726549020643330
> https://twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1351686170044989442
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EsInZ9BXMAI2q_O?format=jpg&name=large
> http://web.archive.org/web/20210120171005/https://twitter.com/DrDenaGrayson/status/1351726549020643330
> https://archive.is/iBctu
> ​_
> 
> Finally, what is this mysterious "zombie apocalypse" depicted in the U.S movie and video games?
> 
> A pandemic either kills or at best creates weakened, brain and heart damaged, short-breathed survivors.
> 
> Still that doesnt equates to mass of zombies.
> 
> The only explanation is that vaccines once given in combo would lead to multiple sclerosi and other ailments such as those observed in the Gulf War syndrome.
> 
> Thus the zombie apocalypse.
> 
> To recap: one vaccine maybe, injections of series of vaccines end up in mass of walking deads.
> 
> *The Good News*
> 
> 
> _*Commentary*
> 
> Mar 30, 2019
> 
> No secret that, in the West, even particle physicist, professor and researcher at the European Center For Nuclear Research (CERN), are thrown into jail for their opinion!
> 
> Indeed, not only all infectious deseases but also cancer can of course easily and without any pain be cured while continuing normal life, with the use of particle accelerators. Proton beams with carbon primer producing V particles (electron-decaying particles).
> 
> Below the quote from Dr Adlène Hicheur, a particle physicist at the Large Hadron Collider (LHC) of the European Center for Nuclear Research (CERN):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 03/08/2016
> 
> I had plans to create new courses on sustainable development, new energy, and treatment of cancer using proton beams and carbon ions
> 
> http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And for seven decades now, this is how the Pax Americana via its Paris occupation regime is crushing anyone who dares reveal this kind of forbiden truth:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 03/08/2016
> 
> Hicheur, who has consistently denied any links with terrorists, had told The Wire in January this year that he paid a price for being a highly-educated Muslim in France. “People do not understand what it means to be a Muslim or a migrant in France these days. If you are an educated Muslim and doing well, they will bring you down. I was paraded as an example of a well-educated, self-radicalized and net-savvy terrorist. They wanted to punish me for my political opinions,” Hicheur had said in the exclusive interview.
> http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i0.wp.com/thewire.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Adlene-2.jpg?w=1024
> http://thewire.in/19689/the-two-trials-of-adlene-hicheur-scientist-muslim-and-forever-suspect/
> ‘For Other Globalisation’ by Milton Santos to talk about the ”wicked characters” of globalisation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i0.wp.com/thewire.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Adlene-3-1.jpg?w=1024
> http://thewire.in/19689/the-two-trials-of-adlene-hicheur-scientist-muslim-and-forever-suspect/
> Adlene Hicheur supporters at a rally in Lyon in 2011, demanding his release from detention.
> 
> 
> *Source of the quotes full text:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted 03/08/2016
> 
> *How Top Physicist Adlène Hicheur Has Become a Pawn in the Game of Terror*
> 
> In the guise of “national interest”, Brazil has “deported” the former CERN scientist to France, where he has been placed under house arrest.
> 
> 
> In February, just three months after a terror attack in Paris on November 13 last year, the Human Rights Watch (HRW) released a report which revealed that the French government had “carried out abusive and discriminatory raids and house arrests against Muslims under its sweeping new state of emergency law”. France was placed under an emergency by President François Hollande a day after the carnage, which left 130 people dead, to “prevent further attacks”. But, the HRW report said, the emergency powers had “created economic hardship, stigmatized those targeted, and have traumatized children” of the country’s minorities – mostly Muslims from the former French colonies.
> 
> The New York-based HRW was not the only western organisation to expose the abuse of Muslims in France. An Amnesty International report, published in the same week, said that “hundreds have been left traumatised” as France had put “between 350 and 400 people under house arrest”, but “opened only five terrorism-related investigations”. Despite such damning reports from the top human rights groups, only a few media organisations bothered to investigate how Muslims in France were living in the state of emergency. While an Al Jazeera report exposed how the police was placing “restrictions on people’s movements so severely that they lost jobs and income, or suffered physically”, a TIME magazine article revealed how the new anti-terrorism power “allows police to obtain search warrants from municipal officials based on little information, rather than having to go to a judge with specific allegations”.
> 
> Since November 2015, France has been on a high alert – and in a state where a person can be locked up or put under house arrest on mere suspicion of having a link with a terrorist group.
> 
> The French connection
> 
> Adlène Hicheur has seen this movie before. In 2009, Hicheur was working with a European Organization for Nuclear Research (CERN) laboratory in Switzerland as a particle physics researcher, when he was arrested and thrown into prison for two-and-a-half years after being accused of association with an Al Qaida terrorist. The arrest of Hicheur, a French-Algerian, caused a global sensation. “Big Bang scientist charged with terror ties,” said a headline. Hicheur, who has consistently denied any links with terrorists, had told The Wire in January this year that he paid a price for being a highly-educated Muslim in France. “People do not understand what it means to be a Muslim or a migrant in France these days. If you are an educated Muslim and doing well, they will bring you down. I was paraded as an example of a well-educated, self-radicalized and net-savvy terrorist. They wanted to punish me for my political opinions,” Hicheur had said in the exclusive interview.
> 
> It was a controversial case in which he had the support of many renowned scientists and most of his colleagues. After being released from jail in 2012, he had nothing pending against him. Hicheur decided to move to Brazil to “rebuild his life and follow his passion: physics.” He arrived in Brazil in 2013 as a visiting researcher at the Brazilian Centre for Physical Research (CBPF) with the recommendation of the LHCb experiment at CERN and the director of EPFL at Lausanne, where he was working at the time of his detention. After one year at the CBFP, he passed an exam to be visiting professor at Rio’s federal university (UFRJ). His life was coming back on track. Or so he thought.
> 
> After almost three years in Brazil, Hicheur’s ordeal is back to haunt him. Having been “deported” from Brazil on July 15, he is back in France, living at his parents’ house in Vienne, a pretty and historic town close to Lyon. But the beauty of the place is hardly an attraction to the scientist as he has been put under house arrest by the French police. He spends most of his time trying to understand the “trap set in the process of me being deported from Brazil to France”.
> 
> In Hicheur’s mind, he has been a victim of “illegal rendition”, a situation where a foreign national is handed over by a country without the permission of a judicial authority to their home country where they could face torture or are held in breach of their human rights. In an exclusive interview with The Wire, Hicheur says he was forced to leave for France against his will, without a right to appeal. Escorted by three Brazilian federal police officers on the plane to Paris, he was delivered as if “ordered by the French police”, says Hicheur, recalling the day the police came knocking at his door in Rio de Janeiro.
> 
> “I was sitting at my home, participating in the second Editorial Board reading of a paper I had recently prepared on the search for ‘annihilation decays of Bc mesons’. Someone knocked on my door and I interrupted the meeting to see who it was. An agent of the Federal Police told me that on the following Wednesday (July 20, 2016), I would need to go to the police office and that he would leave a paper in my mailbox with the time of the appointment.”
> 
> As soon as Hicheur went downstairs to check his mailbox, he saw a team of policemen in the building and a second team in the street. “One policeman approached me: ‘Sir, have you been informed of your deportation order?’. I said to him that it was impossible as my status was regular and legal. Then one of them answered: ‘It is a political decision coming directly from the minister of justice’, and my ordeal started all over again”.
> 
> According to a statement from the Brazilian government, a “summary deportation” is an extraordinary measure that is done when “national interest demands the immediate withdrawal of an individual because of the inconvenience of their presence in the country”.
> 
> But the deportation order signed by the Brazilian minister of justice Alexandre de Moraes has been described by experts as “arbitrary, full of illegalities, and a disguised illegal expulsion without the right to defence”. Vanessa Berner, a professor of law at UFRJ and coordinator of the Human Rights Laboratory, says the use of the word “deportation” is not correct in this case. “Under our deportation law, a person is sent to their country of origin or to another as per their consent, and it can only be done if the foreigner does not withdraw voluntarily from Brazil after being duly notified. A person can’t be sent to a country where there is threat to his life or freedom on account of race, nationality, religion or political opinion, according to the American Convention on Human Rights,” Berner told The Wire. “Hicheur was illegally expelled from the country.”
> 
> It was for a reason that Hicheur did not want to go to France. To him, it was clear that he was in danger of having his freedom restricted because of the emergency laws. “I was delivered illegally to France. I asked them to send me to Algeria. My Brazilian visa was granted on my Algerian passport. It was worse than illegal deportation. I was delivered to the French,” says Hicheur, talking to The Wire over Skype from Vienne.
> 
> Liberty and equality?
> 
> At the Rio airport, Hicheur was not treated as someone who was being deported but as a suspect who was being sent to another country on its request. “I only found out my final destination about 30 minutes before I was taken in a car directly to the aircraft. I was accompanied by three policemen who were with me until Paris,” says the physicist.
> 
> Hicheur’s Brazilian colleagues, who were present at the Rio airport through the day, confirm that he was treated as if being “delivered” by Brazil to France on request from that country. “I was shocked. It was in practice an illegal extradition without trial,” says Ignacio Bediaga, president of the National Network of High Energy Physics, who was at the airport along with the rector of the UFRJ, Roberto Leher, and the university vice chancellor, Denise Nascimento.
> 
> Their fears came true as soon as Hicheur landed in Paris. “On my arrival in Paris, the French police took me directly from the plane and told me that I would be under house arrest due to the state of emergency.”
> 
> His freedom was gone in minutes. “All my documents have been taken. I only have a temporary identity card. I can’t cross the limits of Vienne. I have to mark my presence three times a day at the local police station. I can’t go outside between 8pm and 6am. Any deviation from these measures means jail and/or a fine.”
> 
> France is in panic mode but it’s the people like Hicheur – a Muslim in the crosshairs of security agencies – who are also living in terror. “There is a feeling of fear in the air. Everybody is scared. The fact that you can be put under house arrest any time or picked by the police is not a very comfortable situation,” says Hicheur, speaking from his home in Vienne. “It’s a terrible feeling to lose all your freedom for nothing.”
> 
> The Brazilian police have expelled Hicheur from their country – for no reason – and the French have put him under the house arrest in their territory – again for no reason – but the scientific world continues to admire him as a brilliant mind that has made enormous contribution to particle physics in Brazil. During his stay in Rio, Hicheur impressed many with his sheer brilliance. In recent days, Hicheur worked on his second academic article in six months – a rarity. In an article for the extremely prestigious journal, Physical Review Letters, he wrote about a discovery made on the “process of disintegration of a rare subatomic particle, Bc”.
> 
> When arrested first time in 2009, Hicheur got support from the community of scientists from across the world. Now, as he is caged again, top physicists are standing by him. This week, in a letter signed by more than 40 Brazilian physicists, including Ronald Cintra Shellard, the CBPF director, and Sergio Resende, a former minister of science, the teachers expressed their solidarity to Hicheur. “We express our extreme concern with the process of arbitrariness deportation since it was done without any clear justification to UFRJ, the institution with which Hicheur has a valid work contract approved by its various boards,” said the letter.
> 
> A pawn in the game
> 
> The scientists are swearing by Hicheur’s research capability but in the bigger game he is apparently just a pawn. On July 15, the Brazilian federal police told him that his deportation was a “political decision”. But the note from the ministry of justice, says that the decision was based on a recommendation of the federal police, which had dismissed his application for the extension of his work permit in Brazil. This claim ignores the fact that his request for an extension of his work permit is still under consideration of the labour ministry. “At the airport, they tried in vain to make me sign a statement in which I accepted that I was illegal in Brazil,” says Hicheur.
> 
> There were several other indications suggesting that Brazil was in a hurry to hand Hicheur over to the French. At the airport on July 15, even as his colleagues were running around to find his status, the federal police gave wrong information to the UFRJ Teachers Union lawyer who was trying to file a petition in the Supreme Court to challenge his deportation. Before he could move the court, the federal police told the lawyer that the flight had already departed at 10pm, despite the fact that Hicheur was still on the ground. “The plane left at 11pm,” says Hicheur.
> 
> Hicheur’s “deportation” from Brazil has happened in a context. With Brazil set to host the Olympics next week, the new anti-terror law, approved by Brazil’s Congress just before President Dilma Rousseff was impeached, is coming into play. Widely criticised by human rights group, the new legislation allows anyone who is accused of committing or planning to commit crimes as minor as damage to public and private goods to be charged with terrorism. It’s no secret that Brazil adopted this law under pressure from western countries. While the debate on the Bill was going on, Brazil’s former finance minister Joaquim Levy and other members of the government had claimed the law is needed for Brazil to conform to the rules set by the Financial Action Task Force, an intergovernmental organisation founded by the G7 to combat money laundering and terrorism financing. They had argued that rejecting the law puts future foreign investments in Brazil at risk. This week, Brazil’s new defence minister confirmed that the law had been enacted under pressure from foreign governments, otherwise “Brazil could not host the Olympics”.
> 
> In this global game of terror, while Brazil seems keen to show its proximity to France even at the cost of violating the human rights of a top scientist, Hicheur’s country of origin – Algeria – is in denial mode. When contacted by The Wire to find out if the Algerian embassy would protest Hicheur’s deportation from Brazil, an embassy official in Brasilia said that he was not even “registered” with them. “Mr Adlène Hicheur is not registered in the consular services of the Embassy of Algeria in Brazil and had no contact with our embassy during his stay in Brazil,” said the embassy in an email. “It’s a huge lie,” says Hicheur, displaying an official document to The Wire that clearly shows he had registered as an Algerian national at the embassy.
> 
> The Algerian embassy’s response worries Hicheur as, fearing violation of his rights in France, he had requested to be sent to Algeria. “You can imagine what would be my situation in Algeria. This is very disturbing. I am afraid worse things will happen in the coming days,” says Hicheur.
> 
> His fears are not baseless. Hicheur carries two passports but is almost like a state-less person. He has a work permit for Brazil, but has been forced to leave the country. On Wednesday, Hicheur’s appeal against his house arrest was rejected by a French tribunal. Now, he will be under house arrest for next six months – till the emergency is lifted in France. With restrictions on his movements and living under the gaze of police, he is feeling trapped in a situation where he fears further violation of human rights.
> 
> Hicheur seems to be caught in an absurd game where suspicion and fear feed each other. In Brazil, he was seen with suspicion because of his past in France. That also probably became the basis for his expulsion from the country. Now, France is treating him like a suspect because of his deportation from Brazil. That is also the official reason for him being under house arrest. “This is a proof that this case was made with the objective of targeting me. It is to finish my future,” says Hicheur.
> 
> The experience has also made him a bit bitter about Brazil, where he tried to make contribution to teaching and research. “I dedicated my whole self to honour my commitments. I had plans to create new courses on sustainable development, new energy, and treatment of cancer using proton beams and carbon ions,” he says. “And look how I am treated. All my colleagues are witness to my enthusiastic engagement in building something important in Brazil,” he adds, with a tinge of sadness in his voice.
> 
> But Hicheur is not giving up on his passion: physics. He recalls the words of one of the Brazilian police officers who escorted him from his apartment in Rio to the airport. “I do not agree with what they are doing to you. I know you have an important job in our country,” the policeman told him on the way to airport.
> 
> Now, far from Brazil and under house arrest in France, Hicheur will continue his scientific collaboration with CERN and the UFRJ. “They want to destroy my career and my life, but I will not let my passion for physics die,” says Hicheur. “I can’t let them win this game.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i2.wp.com/thewire.in/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Adlene.jpg?w=800
> http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/
> An old photograph of his CERN days from Adlène Hicheur’s personal album
> 
> 
> 
> http://thewire.in/56092/top-physicist-adlene-hicheur-become-pawn-game-terror/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/professor-at-top-chinese-university-suspended-for-criticizing-xi-jinping.610422/post-11325215
> ​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/real-time-update-on-coronavirus-outbreak-in-iran.653930/post-12920886


----------



## mohsen

More good news; Iranian vaccine shows immunity against English-Corona virus as well.









Iran says local COVID-19 vaccine effective against UK variant


COVIran Barekat jab shown to completely defuse the UK variant of coronavirus in its human trials, officials say.




www.aljazeera.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
4


----------



## Arminkh

mohsen said:


> An update on Iran's domestic covid-19 vaccines:
> 
> So far 14 people have received the vaccine without showing any side effects. soon fourth group consisting of 7 more people will be injected, also the dosage will increase from 3 to 5 micro gram.
> 
> Second Iranian vaccine which is being developed by Razi institute has received it's moral code and will start its human trial phase in coming weeks.
> 
> A third vaccine (dubbed Soberana 02) which is being jointly developed between Iranian Pastor institute and Cuba started second human trial phase in Cuba (_19_ de _Abril_ _Polyclinic_ in Havana) yesterday, about 900 people will be injected in this phase and in about one month, the third phase will start in both Iran and Cuba.
> 
> 
> As for mass production infrastructure, a factory with 2000 squre meters clean room and 14 million dozes/month capacity is being built and scheduled to be ready in in 3 months.
> 
> The factory 10 days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The factory yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Links:
> صدور مجوز تزریق واکسن ایرانی کرونا به گروه چهارم، با دوز جدید | خبرگزاری فارس
> 
> آخرین وضعیت تولید 3 واکسن‌ ایرانی کرونا اعلام شد/ سومین واکسن ایران در آستانه تست انسانی | خبرگزاری فارس
> 
> آغاز واکسیناسیون عمومی کرونا ازخردادماه 1400/واکسن مشترک ایران و کوبا اسفندماه وارد فاز آزمایش انسانی می‌شود | خبرگزاری فارس
> 
> افتتاح خط تولید یک داروی ضدکرونایی توسط ستاد اجرایی فرمان امام/ تا 3 ماه آینده 14 میلیون دوز واکسن کرونا تولید می‌کنیم | خبرگزاری فارس
> 
> آغاز آزمایش بالینی فاز ۲ واکسن کرونای مشترک ایران و کوبا | خبرگزاری فارس
> 
> ثبت رکورد بی‌سابقه برای ساخت کارخانه تولید واکسن کرونا در ایران - مشرق نیوز


I think it was a really wise decision to develop own vaccine. I'm sure it will turn into another political pressure lever to get countries in line by those who have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## aziqbal

if true this is amazing 

well done Iran 

actually their R&D is quite good

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darius77

BATMAN said:


> Mullas should gift one pack as tabark to each pilgrim from Pakistan.


Pakistan would be better off organizing a birth control program, even Bangladesh, which has controlled its population is doing far better in economy, HDI and quality of life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mohsen

Switzerland negotiating to buy COVID-19 vaccine from Iran


TEHRAN – The Swiss health ministry is negotiating with twenty countries, including Iran, to buy the coronavirus vaccine, and has established ‘special contacts’ in this regard.




www.tehrantimes.com




original link:








BAG könnte Impfstoffe aus Russland und China holen


Das BAG führt Gespräche mit Impfstoffanbietern aus nicht westlichen Staaten. Die Kandidaten kommen unter anderem aus Ägypten und dem Iran.




www.handelszeitung.ch








Arminkh said:


> I think it was a really wise decision to develop own vaccine. I'm sure it will turn into another political pressure lever to get countries in line by those who have it.


Beside political pressure, there is serious concerns about long term side effects of Moderna and Pfizer vaccines, they even have the potential to be used as bio weapons:





__





The mRNA COVID Vaccine Is Not a Vaccine - Global Research


First posted by Global Research on January 15, 2021 It’s NOT a vaccine. The mRNA COVID vaccine now being militarily deployed in many nations around the world, is NOT a vaccine. I repeat: it is not a vaccine. It is many things indeed, but a vaccine is not one of them. We have to awaken to …




www.globalresearch.ca

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

mohsen said:


> Switzerland negotiating to buy COVID-19 vaccine from Iran
> 
> 
> TEHRAN – The Swiss health ministry is negotiating with twenty countries, including Iran, to buy the coronavirus vaccine, and has established ‘special contacts’ in this regard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tehrantimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAG könnte Impfstoffe aus Russland und China holen
> 
> 
> Das BAG führt Gespräche mit Impfstoffanbietern aus nicht westlichen Staaten. Die Kandidaten kommen unter anderem aus Ägypten und dem Iran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.handelszeitung.ch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beside political pressure, there is serious concerns about long term side effects of Moderna and Pfizer vaccines, they even have the potential to be used as bio weapons:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mRNA COVID Vaccine Is Not a Vaccine - Global Research
> 
> 
> First posted by Global Research on January 15, 2021 It’s NOT a vaccine. The mRNA COVID vaccine now being militarily deployed in many nations around the world, is NOT a vaccine. I repeat: it is not a vaccine. It is many things indeed, but a vaccine is not one of them. We have to awaken to …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.globalresearch.ca



Yeah its amazing to see how media here in US is downplaying all the side effects and dangers of Moderna and Pfizer vaccines while playing up all the fear about Sinopharm and Sputnik vaccines which are as good or better than American vaccines. At best, US media is complicit in misleading the public about the dangerous side effects and deaths from American vaccines. At worst, they are criminally negligent and people have actually died because they have taken those vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ayodhyapati

Aspen said:


> Iran has begun human trials for a domestically produced coronavirus vaccine. The country continues to struggle with containing the virus, but relief by way of vaccinations could come soon.
> 
> Two people received the vaccine and are staying at a hotel in the capital Tehran, the state-run Tasnim News Agency reported on Tuesday. Dozens more are scheduled to receive the vaccine as part of the trial, according to the outlet.
> 
> Iran was one of the first countries to experience a large outbreak of COVID-19 and the virus has continued to spread in the country since the start of the year. The Health Ministry reported 6,108 new cases in the last 24 hours on Tuesday, bringing the total number of infections in the country to 1,212,000. There have also been nearly 55,000 deaths in Iran's population of more than 80 million.
> 
> Obtaining a vaccine is a pressing issue in Iran. This month, Iranians initiated a campaign to pressure the government to buy vaccines. The government will reportedly import 150,000 doses of the Pfizer vaccine. Iranian officials regularly say that US sanctions on the country hinder their ability to obtain vaccines, though the United States disputes the claim.
> 
> The vaccine was developed by scientists at the Headquarters for Executing the Order of Imam Khomeini. The agency can produce 1.5 million doses in the next 40 days if the trials prove successful, Tasnim reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran begins trials for domestically produced vaccine
> 
> 
> Iran is also reportedly importing the Pfizer vaccine amid pressure from citizens as the virus continues to spread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.al-monitor.com



very nice . don't beg from china .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> More good news; Iranian vaccine shows immunity against English-Corona virus as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran says local COVID-19 vaccine effective against UK variant
> 
> 
> COVIran Barekat jab shown to completely defuse the UK variant of coronavirus in its human trials, officials say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aljazeera.com


It was expected as it target nearly all virus antigen. These type of vaccines are resistant to mutation but i wonder how the efficacy will be and how much the immunity last.
The vaccine that target specefic antigen usually have more lasting imunizition thats why I'm more intrested in Razi and pasteur institute vaccine than Barkat organization vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Big Tank

Now I understand that why me being here since 8 years is still a Major by forum rank as compared to Takfiri minions who keep commenting on every thread to push their rank. Nah, I'll prefer quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

mohsen said:


> Beside political pressure, there is serious concerns about long term side effects of Moderna and Pfizer vaccines, they even have the potential to be used as bio weapons:


Using RNA as base for vaccine was absurd at least by today technologies they must have studied at least this type of vaccines for another 10 years to understand them better.
For Americans i serriously advice them to wait for another vaccine from another american company called Johnson & Johnson to finish its phase 3 trial in one month and use that vaccine which use a dna virus for delivering the genetic material and previously passed years of research for producing ebola and zicca virus vaccine.
Pfizer and moderna vaccines are at best dangerous and only get emergency permission to satisfy the pride of the Orange guy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aspen

Hack-Hook said:


> Using RNA as base for vaccine was absurd at least by today technologies they must have studied at least this type of vaccines for another 10 years to understand them better.
> For Americans i serriously advice them to wait for another vaccine from another american company called Johnson & Johnson to finish its phase 3 trial in one month and use that vaccine which use a dna virus for delivering the genetic material and previously passed years of research for producing ebola and zicca virus vaccine.
> Pfizer and moderna vaccines are at best dangerous and only get emergency permission to satisfy the pride of the Orange guy.



Yeah I think its worst secret that US rushed the vaccine too early and now they are paying the price for it with all these dangerous side effects and people dying from American vaccines.

US tried to beat China's vaccine to be first, but China had COVID first so they were able to develop vaccine first. US vaccine development was always going to be behind China's and by rushing it to be first, they cut a lot of corners which made the Moderna and Pfizer vaccines more dangerous than is acceptable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Aspen said:


> Yeah its amazing to see how media here in US is downplaying all the side effects and dangers of Moderna and Pfizer vaccines while playing up all the fear about Sinopharm and Sputnik vaccines which are as good or better than American vaccines. At best, US media is complicit in misleading the public about the dangerous side effects and deaths from American vaccines. At worst, they are criminally negligent and people have actually died because they have taken those vaccines.


Sputnik is also a Danger . it didn't passed phase 3 human trial. And any country who use it is like it said you can do your phase say human trial on my nationals. I for certain won't use it.


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> Sputnik is also a Danger . it didn't passed phase 3 human trial. And any country who use it is like it said you can do your phase say human trial on my nationals. I for certain won't use it.


By all these changes of virus how a vaccine is gonna immune us against it? I think at best it'd be something like Flu vaccine ...


----------



## Hack-Hook

raptor22 said:


> By all these changes of virus how a vaccine is gonna immune us against it? I think at best it'd be something like Flu vaccine ...


well , there is difference between Influenza viruses and Corona Viruses . we hope the immunity will be longer and don't forget only one gen in viruses mutate at a time but the virus is consisted of different genes and they all must work for the virus to become virulent


----------



## PakistaniandProud

ayodhyapati said:


> very nice . don't beg from china .



Like how India begs from China? The largest trade partner of India is China. Most Indian phones are Chinese made.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shawnee

Hack-Hook said:


> Sputnik is also a Danger . it didn't passed phase 3 human trial. And any country who use it is like it said you can do your phase say human trial on my nationals. I for certain won't use it.



What people don’t understand is even if you want Moderna or Pfizer, you will not get it any time soon. There is huge demand for it.

Even UAE started using Chinese vaccine. Despite their Israel-UAE pact.

By the way, do you consider any chance of moderna or Pfizer vaccine sent to Iran being contaminated on purpose? Is that even a possibility for you?

Call it a covert attack with plausible deniability. *Iran and US are at covert war with maximum deniability.

Any reasonable vaccine is better than no vaccine. Time matters until Iranian vaccine is mass produced.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hack-Hook

Shawnee said:


> By the way, do you consider any chance of moderna or Pfizer vaccine sent to Iran being contaminated on purpose? Is that even a possibility for you?


I doubt it if they are contaminated ,anybody can deny it . the needed procedure for producing , storing and delivering such vaccines is so demanding and strict that leave nearly zero chance for any accidental contamination. If there is contamination its certainly on purpose, but all is said i doubt any company would do that ,the backlash would be severe for that company and it certainly will be severe in loss of trustand future contracts and it will be devastating economically for the company that do that.

If there be any problem with moderna and Pfizer vaccine it probably be that the strict -70 cellisious needed for storage is not met or like Oxford-Astra Zeneca vaccine its of subpar quality (not all vaccine batch are of same quality but they have to met a certain minimum standards what happened there is that because of the high demand for the vaccine that company decided to deliver those subpar batches to some markets)

Well i consider pfizer more reasonable than sputnik at least that vaccine have necessary aprovals from relevant organization. The must reputable authority in iran about covid-19 is Dr. Mohrez and she also was very concerned about Sputnik vaccine and lack of reputable and enough data about it and expressed that she would never use it but she had no probleme about the chinese vaccine because there is enough data about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## raptor22

Hack-Hook said:


> well , there is difference between Influenza viruses and Corona Viruses . we hope the immunity will be longer and don't forget only one gen in viruses mutate at a time but the virus is consisted of different genes and they all must work for the virus to become virulent


What is your idea?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Navigator

Hack-Hook said:


> Sputnik is also a Danger . it didn't passed phase 3 human trial. And any country who use it is like it said you can do your phase say human trial on my nationals. I for certain won't use it.



Sputnik passed trials at least not less than all other leading vaccines. Now full interim Phase 3 trial results was published in The Lancet.
"(CNN)After criticism last year for an early rollout, Russia's Sputnik V vaccine is 91.6% effective against symptomatic Covid-19 and 100% effective against severe and moderate disease, according to an interim analysis of the vaccine's Phase 3 trial results.
The preliminary findings were published in The Lancet on Tuesday and are based on data gathered from 19,866 participants, of which around three-quarters (14,964) received two doses of the vaccine and a quarter (4,902) were given a placebo.
Sixteen cases of symptomatic Covid-19 were confirmed in the vaccine group 21 days after participants received the first vaccine dose. Sixty two cases were found in the placebo group -- equating to an efficacy of 91.6%.
The trial included 2,144 people over the age of 60 and a sub-analysis conducted on this group revealed the vaccine was well tolerated and had a similar efficacy of 91.8%.
The team also analyzed the efficacy of the vaccine against severe and moderate Covid-19 disease and 21 days after the first dose no severe or moderate cases were reported in the vaccinated group, while 20 were reported in the placebo group."
https://edition.cnn.com/2021/02/02/health/russia-sputnik-v-phase-3-intl/index.html


DEFINE_ME

Reactions: Like Like:
8 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## aziqbal

its sick how the Western countries dont allow vaccines to Iran totally unethical 

well they only killed 900,000 babies in Iraq during the sanctions in 1990a because they didnt allow incubators 

apparently incubators can be used as weapons of mass destruction 

good luck hope the vaccine works

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arashkamangir

aziqbal said:


> its sick how the Western countries dont allow vaccines to Iran totally unethical
> 
> well they only killed 900,000 babies in Iraq during the sanctions in 1990a because they didnt allow incubators
> 
> apparently incubators can be used as weapons of mass destruction
> 
> good luck hope the vaccine works




Stop spreading horseshit. There are vaccine shortages everywhere. Here in Canada, we import from EU and US and we cant get them either. The demand is high and the producers are oversaturated.


----------



## Sineva

Navigator said:


> Sputnik passed trials at least not less than all other leading vaccines. Now full interim Phase 3 trial results was published in The Lancet.
> "(CNN)After criticism last year for an early rollout, Russia's Sputnik V vaccine is 91.6% effective against symptomatic Covid-19 and 100% effective against severe and moderate disease, according to an interim analysis of the vaccine's Phase 3 trial results.
> The preliminary findings were published in The Lancet on Tuesday and are based on data gathered from 19,866 participants, of which around three-quarters (14,964) received two doses of the vaccine and a quarter (4,902) were given a placebo.
> Sixteen cases of symptomatic Covid-19 were confirmed in the vaccine group 21 days after participants received the first vaccine dose. Sixty two cases were found in the placebo group -- equating to an efficacy of 91.6%.
> The trial included 2,144 people over the age of 60 and a sub-analysis conducted on this group revealed the vaccine was well tolerated and had a similar efficacy of 91.8%.
> The team also analyzed the efficacy of the vaccine against severe and moderate Covid-19 disease and 21 days after the first dose no severe or moderate cases were reported in the vaccinated group, while 20 were reported in the placebo group."
> https://edition.cnn.com/2021/02/02/health/russia-sputnik-v-phase-3-intl/index.html
> 
> 
> DEFINE_ME


Yes,its excellent to see that the controversy over the efficacy of the sputnik vaccine has been finally laid to rest,as this will potentially give iran another possible source of supply for stop gap vaccine imports until its own vaccine(s) can finally begin mass production in iran


----------



## Hack-Hook

Navigator said:


> Sputnik passed trials at least not less than all other leading vaccines. Now full interim Phase 3 trial results was published in The Lancet.
> "(CNN)After criticism last year for an early rollout, Russia's Sputnik V vaccine is 91.6% effective against symptomatic Covid-19 and 100% effective against severe and moderate disease, according to an interim analysis of the vaccine's Phase 3 trial results.
> The preliminary findings were published in The Lancet on Tuesday and are based on data gathered from 19,866 participants, of which around three-quarters (14,964) received two doses of the vaccine and a quarter (4,902) were given a placebo.
> Sixteen cases of symptomatic Covid-19 were confirmed in the vaccine group 21 days after participants received the first vaccine dose. Sixty two cases were found in the placebo group -- equating to an efficacy of 91.6%.
> The trial included 2,144 people over the age of 60 and a sub-analysis conducted on this group revealed the vaccine was well tolerated and had a similar efficacy of 91.8%.
> The team also analyzed the efficacy of the vaccine against severe and moderate Covid-19 disease and 21 days after the first dose no severe or moderate cases were reported in the vaccinated group, while 20 were reported in the placebo group."
> https://edition.cnn.com/2021/02/02/health/russia-sputnik-v-phase-3-intl/index.html
> 
> 
> DEFINE_ME


They published the result yesterday . before that there was no result published about the vaccine and hence no phase 3 trial.
By the way i still have one concern about the vaccine and its that the vaccine is no tested against mutated strain of the viruses.


----------



## Shawnee

First Iranian Injection-Inhalation recombinant Covid-19 vaccine starts trials.
This is the fourth type of Iranian vaccine.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Sineva

First batch of Sputnik V vaccine unloaded in iran,great to see!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357375116649316353

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1357251566441537537

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SubWater

Shawnee said:


> First Iranian Injection-Inhalation recombinant Covid-19 vaccine starts trials.
> This is the fourth type of Iranian vaccine.







__





رونمایی از دومین واکسن ایرانی کرونا


دومین واکسن ایرانی کرونا که مجوز آزمایش انسانی گرفته، امروز رونمایی شد، فرآورده‌ای که حاصل ماه‌ها تلاش شبانه روزی محققان موسسه واکسن و سرم سازی رازی است.




www.iribnews.ir

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yavar

Iran ShifaPharmed Co. first Covid-19 vaccine dubbed Iran-Cov-Barkat 






Iran Razi Pharmaceutical Co. second Covid-19 vaccine Razi Cov Pars

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sineva

*Cuban Vaccine Candidate Soberana 02 Starts Trials in Iran *
*https://www.telesurenglish.net/news/Cuban-Vaccine-Candidate-Soberana-02-Starts-Trials-in-Iran-20210426-0012.html*
Published 26 April 2021 
Iran began on Monday the third phase of the clinical trial of the Cuban vaccine "Soberana 02", called "Pasteur" in the Persian country, which will involve 24,000 volunteers from seven provinces in the north, center and south of Iran.

The start of the trials in Iran took place with an official ceremony at the University of Medical Sciences in the city of Isfahan in central Iran, with the presence of the Iranian Minister of Health, Saíd Namakí, and with the injection of the vaccine to four volunteers.

Mohamad Mehdi Guya, the director of the Infectious Diseases Management Center of the Ministry of Health, and the director of Iran's Pasteur Institute, Alireza Biglari, were the first two injected, who said, "Today, our country has achieved one of the best, most effective and dynamic coronavirus vaccines in the world at the Pasteur Institute."

Namaki added that "researchers in the field of vaccine production did their job, there is no holding back and Iran is the brightest country in the field of COVID-19 vaccine production in the region."

According to the agreement signed last January between the Finlay Vaccine Institute (IFV) in Havana and the Pasteur Institute, the third and last testing phase of Soberana 02 will also be carried out in the Persian country. Then the technology will be transferred to produce the drug locally.

This candidate began the final stage of clinical trials in Havana on March 8 with 44,010 volunteers. At the end of the month, the tests were extended with a parallel intervention study of another 150,000 people.

To carry out the tests in Iran, some 100,000 doses of the vaccine arrived in Tehran in March, to be tested on volunteers aged between 18 and 80 years.

Biglarí explained on Iranian state television that it is planned to produce "2,000,000 doses" of this serum "every month" and that at the beginning of June it will be supplied for general vaccination in the Persian country.

Eight Universities of Medical Sciences in Mazandaran, Babol, Isfahan, Yazd, Kerman, Hormozgan, Zanyan and Hamedan are participating in the trials.

In Yazd and Zanyan, a booster dose, corresponding to another Cuban vaccine candidate, SoberanaPlus, will be administered in addition to the two doses of the vaccine, according to Biglari, who also explained that "the booster dose can be effective in boosting the immunity of people who have previously been infected with COVID-19.' 
Iran, which is currently in the fourth wave of the pandemic with daily peaks in infections, is locally developing several vaccine preparations and just yesterday began the third phase of clinical trials of its most advanced local vaccine called COVID-19 COVIRAN Barekat.

The total death toll in the country is about 70,000 people and the number of infected people is 2.4 million.
In total 165,655 people have received both doses of a vaccine in Iran, and some 618,362 have received only the first injection.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHAN85

Cuba has a long experience making cheap vaccines for developing countries.

I wish / hope it work well.

I dont trust in adenovirus vaccines (AstraZeneca/Janssen/Sputnik V).

I trust in mRNA vaccines (Pfizer/Moderna).

And I still dont know what think about Soberana vaccine, Cubans use a different method to make his vaccine.









Soberana 02 - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





I hope they will be transparent in the results, but it's hard in a communist country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mohsen

BHAN85 said:


> Cuba has a long experience making cheap vaccines for developing countries.
> 
> I wish / hope it work well.
> 
> I dont trust in adenovirus vaccines (AstraZeneca/Janssen/Sputnik V).
> 
> I trust in mRNA vaccines (Pfizer/Moderna).
> 
> And I still dont know what think about Soberana vaccine, Cubans use a different method to make his vaccine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soberana 02 - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they will be transparent in the results, but it's hard in a communist country.


And I prefer to get Coronavirus rather than injecting Pfizer/Moderna/AstraZeneca/Janssen vaccines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Sina-1

Soon...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387844791388360708

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maira La

Aspen said:


> The vaccine was developed by scientists at the Headquarters for Executing the Order of Imam Khomeini.



Is this a joke? Such an office actually exists?

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Arian

Maira La said:


> Is this a joke? Such an office actually exists?


Haha. Yes, it does. It's more than an office. It's a wealthy organization with real estate and powerful people in the system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stryker1982

Maira La said:


> Is this a joke? Such an office actually exists?





Arian said:


> Haha. Yes, it does. It's more than an office. It's a wealthy organization with real estate and powerful people in the system.


It's sounds odd in English but yeah lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hack-Hook

Maira La said:


> Is this a joke? Such an office actually exists?


Well this summarize what this organization is supposed to do these days


> Generally, Setad has consisted of two main foundations:[12] the Barakat Foundation that "has the duty of eliminating poverty and empowering poor communities" and Tadbir Economic Development Group to "set up an investment management firm".[13]
> 
> *Barakat Foundation*
> On 11 December 2007, based on the sentence of the second Supreme Leader, Ali Khamenei, "I’m concerned about solving problems of the deprived classes of the society. For instance, solve problems of 1000 villages completely. How good would it be if 1000 points of the country are solved or 1000 schools are built in the country", the Barakat Foundation has been established to solve the problems of in needed people and make habitable the deprived region where poor people live.[14]
> 
> The Mechanism of Barakat Foundation is summarized in eight steps. First, the region to implement the Poverty Reduction Project is selected. Then, by choosing the consultant (or experts) and holding meetings, studies on the status of capacities of development at the target area and on the basis of the formulation and implementation of the plan, it is considered as the agenda. After completing the establishment mechanism for implementing the plan and ways for Financing support and education steps, the project begins to operate economically and after the evaluation and documentation of the process of carrying out the project, the Barakat Foundation will be removed from the implementation process. Finally, the project is donated to people for economic activity. This process was called Sunshine in order to Poverty Reduction through the participation of local communities.[14] The Foundation mainly has concentrated on the entrepreneurship of needy people.[14]
> 
> *Tadbir Economic Development Group*
> Ten years after establishing EIKO, Tadbir Economic Development Group was founded as the economic group of EIKO. Now it is a stockholder of many oil and non-oil companies.[15]



and thes Vaccine production endeavor is taken by Barakat Foundation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

